# Life is worth living



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

What makes your life still worth living? No ifs, no buts, please...

Life is still worth living because it gives us limitless chance to make a good difference in our lives and that of others. 

Chance to undo our mistakes, to see and hug our loved ones anytime we want, to go to places we like, to watch shows we follow, to eat and enjoy our fave foods, to enjoy the latest gadgets there is, to be a blessing to people, to express how we feel, to kick our butts for doing nothing with our situation, to achieve our fullest potentials, emotionally, physically, spiritually and professionally, to feel the highs whenever we get out of every problems. 

You see, the possibilities are endless because we are still alive, we just have to live it and it's up to us how we make the most of it. Life gives us that control over ourselves and over life itself, without it, we are all helpless.

I am not a believer of this before but when I hit rock bottom, counting my blessings and thinking why I should be thankful that I am still alive, almost always sees me through the day...day after day...just baby steps til I get to where I want to be. I made a pact to myself and God that no problem or struggle in my life could make me lose the will to live...LIFE IS GOOD, whether you admit it or not!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Life is worth living because there is always hope for a better future. 

"If you are going through hell, keep going." - Winston Churchill

Do not give up. If you push your way through the fire, there will always be a lake at the end.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree... thank you!


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope one day I can prove this true. Thank you


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, it is true 101%


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

I love it! Confidence points up!


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Heyrayray said:


> I love it! Confidence points up!


 have a great day and best life ahead!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a lovely post


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> That is a lovely post


Many thanks!


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

cassandraobrero said:


> What makes your life still worth living?* No ifs, no buts, please*...


Now you are someone who gets "it". Keep that positive perspective and you'll most likely have a very happy life.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Life is so unpredictable. Never give up and keep on trying. You never know what might happen.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. I hope I get there soon!


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Life is worth living because there is always hope for a better future.
> 
> "If you are going through hell, keep going." - Winston Churchill
> 
> Do not give up. If you push your way through the fire, there will always be a lake at the end.


It's great to be hearing these. Thank you.  I hope to find a sea...


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

I also agree with you people . I really appreciate your posts which are really helpful for me. I think you will continue to share such a lovely and informative posts in future too.
Memphis Personal Trainer


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

They say, that to find the real purpose of life is to think of the many
things that might be worthwhile to live for .... and the one reason that makes
you cry - that is the real purpose of your life.



There's always hope true. And space for better, we just have to avoid losing that
gram of hope.


----------



## Voidstarlit (Jul 10, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UWETN_IgM...V9k/ZrFDW9z3J4g/s1600/Nope-to-Tony-Abbott.jpg









The Whole Thread


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Great thread!



I was looking at a bug crawling across the ground the other day and thought to myself, 'damn. This place is so friggin cool!' What a privilege it is to be able to experience the richness of life here.


----------

